# Small game heads?



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I was thinking about buying some small game heads just for brush shooting or if i see a rabbit on a hunt.

I was wondering if anyone had any expirence with the Zwicky judo point?
Good, bad?

thanks guys,


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are gonna shoot rabbits and such, just use an old broadhead. For stump shooting judo points are nice.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

judo points are awesome but they get expensive after you go through half a dozen or so i have one that has 1/2 in prongs the thing is huge but if you don't wanna buy new ones just use old broadheads


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, Judo points are nice. But I agree an old broadhead will work just fine. Also the G5 SGH's look pretty nice, but there are a lot cheaper alternatives that will produce the same results


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't use judos. They aren't as lethal (quick killing) as a standard blunt, and are best for stump shooting instead. A compound should produce enough shock that with a blunt, an arrow should kill faster than a bullet.

Standard steel blunts are good, rubber ones work well too. There are some with little rounded arms that go forward, as well as Ace Hex blunts. These ones are even more lethal than a standard blunt.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like to use an old broadhead for sm. game hunting. and I have rubber blunt tips for stump shooting. Take a look at the G5 small game head (or also called thge "s.g.h") I've never used them but you might want to try them.


----------



## jpenno (May 8, 2009)

me and a couple buddies shoot gophers all summer long and weve tried judo point the new g5 small gamehead and rubber blunts and they all work really well it all depened on the terrain ur shooting in but the best we found is the rubber blunt and the g5 game head


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the g5 SGH is very nice. seems to be strong to. i missed my target at 20 yards and and buried it into a 2x4 and nothing was wrong with it. still looks good as new.

a little high in price though. i also use old broadheads furrels and put a washer behind it. thats works very good as well and kills fast.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

kegan said:


> Don't use judos. They aren't as lethal (quick killing) as a standard blunt, and are best for stump shooting instead. A compound should produce enough shock that with a blunt, an arrow should kill faster than a bullet.
> 
> Standard steel blunts are good, rubber ones work well too. There are some with little rounded arms that go forward, as well as Ace Hex blunts. These ones are even more lethal than a standard blunt.


if ur shooting varmints and rodents who really cares and i bet i can kill more critters efficently with judo tips than you with blunts


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

judos and sgh's are both extremely deadly to small game


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

*hate em*

i carried them with me and if you are in a stand there is no use for them 
they are designed to snag so they dont get burried in the dirt
i personaly like a different small game heads for in a tree
if your shooting in the air or at ground level they work
but i like these
https://www.jesseshunting.com/images/saunders_bludgeon_big.jpg


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> i carried them with me and if you are in a stand there is no use for them
> they are designed to snag so they dont get burried in the dirt
> i personaly like a different small game heads for in a tree
> if your shooting in the air or at ground level they work
> ...


yes i like those, also.


----------



## sscoyote (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's what i'm using these days--










The flat head 8-32x1" for prairie dogs out of a compund with lock washer to adjust weight to match my 50 gr. field points that i also use for PD's. The others are self-explanatory out of my recurve. The field point with a washer behind it is used for squirrels as it's easier to get out of a tree trunk than the blunt with washer.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am also a big fan of old broadheads or the G5 SGH that thing is lethal. I ripped a huge hole in a ***** head the other day with one of those.


----------

